# Is 18 months a long time to be in a shelter.



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm looking to adopt a new cat or a pair of kittens. I'd like to take on a cat which has had a bad life, or will struggle to find a home. There is a cat called Margot who's been at the shelter for 18 months, and is being promoted as an overlooked cat. Is 18 months a long time to be still in a shelter (obviously it is, but i've no idea how long it takes to re-home adult cats on average)

Here she is: http://www.pawzforthought.org.uk/animalsforadoption/cats/margot.php


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, she is a beautiful girl, can't believe she hasn't been snapped up


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Wow, she is a beautiful girl, can't believe she hasn't been snapped up


I know that's exactly what I thought.


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

How beautiful! I think 18 months is a relatively long time, perhaps particularly in smaller rescues? My OH's parents took in a male cat who looked pretty much identical to Margot, and he had also been in the rescue for around 18 months. The rescue thought he was being overlooked for the kittens and non-black cats, despite having lovely semi-long fur and pretty green eyes.


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

I've never been there before, but they do have 2 other cats who are the male equivalent to Margo listed as well. If it wasn't for the two cat's I have currently I'd love to have given a home to their big toms like McManus. I really want him. 

I've emailed and said I'd offer Margo a home if she'll have us. I had to fill in a 3 page questionaire, so maybe they won't like my answers.


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

Well bad news for me, Margo has found a home with McManus what's the chances!. Apparently their site is out of date, so I'm glad they have homes, but sad as well. I've been looking at all their videos on facebook.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Tylah said:


> Well bad news for me, Margo has found a home with McManus what's the chances!. Apparently their site is out of date, so I'm glad they have homes, but sad as well. I've been looking at all their videos on facebook.


I'm sure there are plenty of other cats waiting for a forever family. At least Margo found hers.


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

Absolutely. I hope the pair are very happy together in their new home. They deserve a nice sofa.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm a volunteer at a local rescue and some cats have been there for two years. They are a bit shy and people don't seem to notice their presence. 
When I adopted Pooh he had been there for a year. He was very stressed and aggressive or he would have been adopted by somebody much sooner. Sometimes people want a cute cat, the rest doesn't seem to matter. They see a pic on the website, come to the shelter and say "I want him/her". If the cat has already been adopted earlier that day, they don't bother looking at the others. This is sad.


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

That is sad. I chose Margo because she had been their the longest, it just happened she was very pretty too. I have an old 18.5 year old cat who has CKD and isn't really on the ball any more, and an ex-feral who came to me an un-neutered tom. I'm not sure if he's ever had a home, so I really need to consider them when getting a new cat. It's not just who I want, but someone who will leave Larney alone, and not try and play with him, and for Murfy, another big tom is going to be a threat. That's why i think maybe 2 kittens or a timid female. 

Their looks or personality don't matter much to me, I just want to give a cat a home which is struggling.


----------

